# Exotic 12 g shells?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Does anyone know the law in FL about Flechettes and finned hollow slugs and Dragons Breathe ammo ? I want some just for fun but don't want to get in trouble.*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never heard of any ammo bans in FL.
Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No ammo bans but certain shell spec for different game, I doubt either of those are legal except for Hogs and yotes


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Check Out*

Check out Chapter 790 Florida Statutes. Looks to be a 3rd degree felony punishable as provided in s.77.082,s.77.083.or s.77.084. They could possibly be legal simply to OWN. Depending on what the defination of is.....is.

This is for "DRAGON's BREATH,BOLO SHELL,and FLECHETTE SHELL. 

Now......I could be wrong. After all I was damn near wrong about the rattlesnakes.----SAWMAN


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you are good, but you might want to call the fwc turtle or the sherrifs dept and double check.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Usually where ever they are selling the ammo they will have a disclouser saying what states its legal in and what states its not.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty plain:

_(b) Any person who possesses an armor-piercing bullet or exploding bullet with knowledge of its armor-piercing or exploding capabilities loaded in a handgun, or who possesses a dragon's breath shotgun shell, bolo shell, or flechette shell with knowledge of its capabilities loaded in a firearm, is guilty of a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084._

http://law.onecle.com/florida/crimes/790.31.html


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Check out Chapter 790 Florida Statutes. Looks to be a 3rd degree felony punishable as provided in s.77.082,s.77.083.or s.77.084. They could possibly be legal simply to OWN. Depending on what the defination of is.....is.
> 
> This is for "DRAGON's BREATH,BOLO SHELL,and FLECHETTE SHELL.
> 
> Now......I could be wrong. After all I was damn near wrong about the rattlesnakes.----SAWMAN


You were picked on alot when you were a kid weren't you


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks for the info. All the sites that I found the shells on had a disclaimer that read, " can not ship to the following States, " Of corse nothing is illegal in California except weed, but FL was in the list so I called and asked the seller about it and they said all they knew was they could not ship to those states but were not sure what Fl State law said about owning them.*

*I read the post above that says " And knows the armor pearcing capabilities of the round" So you just say " I did'nt know" ??? *

*I don't really care, I'll buy some next time I'm in AL and shoot them there, I was just curious as to if they are what they say they are which I doubt.*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Well now I know... But the fletchette will not penetrate a modern vest past a couple feet. The little buggers don't weigh enuff to maintain energy nor are they very sharp. In the testing I have seen, they do not fly worth a crap either. 

They were tried for battle but failed miserably. The best they did was incite fear in the enemy for a little while.

Brent


----------

